# Old Engine Oil Clone AG



## g-funke (31/1/13)

Hey all. Im planning on doing an Old Engine Oil (the best porter ive tasted) clone this weekend and found the below thread on HBT. 

http://www.homebrewtalk.com/f12/porter-recipe-please-help-old-engine-oil-clone-216050/

I've entered the grain in to Beer Smith, but my SRM is very light, and brown, not black, as Old Engine Oil is. Am i missing something??


----------



## Truman42 (31/1/13)

+1 thats a great porter, interested to do a clone of this myself.

You should post your recipe here though so others can see whats going on.


----------



## g-funke (31/1/13)

&nbsp;


Truman said:


> +1 thats a great porter, interested to do a clone of this myself.
> &nbsp;
> You should post your recipe here though so others can see whats going on.


&nbsp;

Yeah I will when I get home tonight. Its pretty much going to be the same grain bill as below (just copied from norther brewer website). But with an SRM of around 27 It just seems way too light for a porter.. 

Batch Size (Gal): 5.00 Wort Size (Gal): 5.00 
Total Grain (Lbs): 11.00 
Anticipated OG: 1.061 Plato: 14.86 
Anticipated SRM: 25.7 
Anticipated IBU: 40.6 
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 % 
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes 


% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
77.3 8.50 lbs. Maris Otter Great Britain 1.038 3 
18.2 2.00 lbs. Flaked Oats America 1.033 2 
4.5 0.50 lbs. Roasted Barley Great Britain 1.029 575


----------



## Truman42 (31/1/13)

This recipe on Hopville has an EBC of 63 (32SRM) which puts it in the Porter colour range.

Similar to yours but have added chocolate for the colour and Carapils for mouthfeel which from my limited knowledge and advice Ive received in the past would be great for this beer.


I might give that a go and just sub the malt extract for MO.

http://hopville.com/recipe/1052939#


----------



## g-funke (31/1/13)

Interesting... I wanted to try and not add anything else to it and keep it as simple as possible.. If anything I might add some Special B to give it a bit of a raisin finish..... 

If I upped the Roasted Barley to about 6% to get a darker colour, would it be too bitter?


----------



## Truman42 (31/1/13)

Roasted barley will give a more tannic character so I would be careful how much you add.

But Im still learning so wait and see what some of the experts on here come back with.


----------



## insane_rosenberg (31/1/13)

Here is my attempted clone. Only made this once and ended up using Oat Bran instead of Flaked Oats, but colour certainly wasn't an issue!

Rose Mountain Mouse Car Porter
Robust Porter

Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 7.307
Total Hops (g): 91.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.062 (°P): 15.2
Final Gravity (FG): 1.016 (°P): 4.1
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 6.09 %
Colour (SRM): 29.0 (EBC): 57.1
Bitterness (IBU): 35.2 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 65
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

Grain Bill
----------------
5.575 kg Golden Promise Malt (76.3%)
1.059 kg Flaked Oats (14.49%)
0.423 kg Roasted Barley (5.79%)
0.250 kg Rice Hulls (3.42%)

Hop Bill
----------------
35.0 g East Kent Golding Pellet (4.7% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (1.5 g/L)
28.0 g Fuggles Pellet (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)
28.0 g Galena Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (1.2 g/L)

I cleared with gelatine and it was a bloody nice beer from the keg. Had a few issues with the 5 or so bottles that I attempted to naturally carbonate though. I'll have to roll it out again one day. But as you can see about 5% roast gave me a suitably dark beer.


----------



## g-funke (31/1/13)

Great thanks! Ill scale it to about 5.8% roasted barley and see how i go


----------

